

Eugene Kaspersky Answers Questions - e12e
http://interviews.slashdot.org/story/12/12/13/182206/interviews-eugene-kaspersky-answers-your-questions

======
otakucode
But does he have his own lab where he brews turbo sex drugs while on the run
from the fuzz?

